# Excessive Grass Eating/Gatorade??



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok when kane and i are out playing he runs fine energy and everything is great but he seems to like to munch on grass like he's a vegeterian! lol he still eats his dry food but i was wondering why he does it so much i am aware tht dogs eat grass to calm their stomachs...HELP!

my second question is on hot days when a dog is panting is it a good idea to give a dog some diluted gatorade? or is it potenitally harmful b/c of the sugars?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Damn I need to get a video of Lilbit grazing LOL you'd think shes a cow 

gatorade= sugar a big NO NO, I can't even drink it... so NO! for the dogs


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol that made me think of the waterboy.. gaaaatorrrade is better! no h2o is better! lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

both of my dogs are huge grazers


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

lol GLAD to hear tht hes not alone in his grass feeding frenzy! and thanks for your input on the gatorade guys!


----------



## 2tone (Mar 2, 2009)

Mine is a NUT in the grass! He eats his bowls of food just fine and dandy, but as soon as were outside, he'll try eating all of the grass. I should confine him to the front yard so I dont have to mow anymore!!!! hahaha


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

heres is a copy of my post to another thread about dogs eating grass.....

_Why dogs eat grass is one of those uncertain questions ust like why do some dogs eat poop. There really isnt a clear answer although vets have a few explanations. Dogs are omnivores so its possible that they sometimes get cravings for greens. If a dog eats grass it usually doesnt mean that its a nutritional imbalance because most dog food contains greens and vegetables and is nutritonally complete. Dogs also sometimes eat grass when they are sick. They say that dogs will eat grass because it makes them vomit and just like humans feel better after we throw up same probably goes for dogs. I have read that its not an issue of your dogs likes to eat grass but BE CAREFUL of what grass your dogs eats. Alot of people spray insecticides, herbicides, or other chemicals on their lawns and they can be toxic to your dog. The only other helpful bit I read was that even though dog food is nutrionallycomplete itcould possible be that your dogs is fiber deficient. Most dogs dont like raw vegetables but you could try mixing in cooked broccoli in your dogs food add a sprinkling of bran over their kibble._


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

peanut sneaks eating grass like its a no no he will walk by and put his ball down in front of his mouth and grab a mouthful then grab his ball like he missed grabbing the ball and oops a mouth full of grass


----------



## M.I.A.RawPit (May 13, 2009)

*GRASS EATING*

I downloaded a training video wit some tips and stuff and they had a vet come out to help the people wit there pups. the vet asked if some of the dogs were eating grass almost all of them raised there hand. I thought the same as some of u wit the stomach and being sick u know basic things we all have heard so she basically said they eat grass cause they like it, it taste good. Now i dont know how true it is but it makes sense to me. My bella grazes like a cow, doesnt throw up isnt sick isnt hungry nothing just likes to eat grass


----------



## Buck E.Owens (Apr 12, 2009)

*eating grass helps them digest as far as I've heard *


----------



## violetprudence8 (Jan 9, 2012)

My pitbull goes into a grass eating frenzy from time to time, and if she can't eat grass, she eats anything on the floor inside (blankets, bath mats, etc.) or outside (dead leaves, dirt, etc.) She eventually throws up a lot. If she can't find anything at all to eat, she licks the floor and the base boards at the bottom of the walls. Eventually, she will vomit. This is a pain at best, but recently we were on a hike, and I had to walk her back a mile and a half to the car, with her trying to eat everything green on the way back. I want to know if there is some type of medication I can give that will deal with the nausea so she doesn't have to eat grass and I don't have to worry that she will eat something like a blanket, etc.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like she might not be getting what she needs in her kibbles, have you tried a food change at all? what is she eating? Also start your own thread you may get more responses from a newer posting  Welcome!


----------

